# الاسباب التى تؤدى الى ضعف الانضغاط فى المحرك



## رفعت سلطان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كيفية تسريب شوط الانضغاط​تتوقف القدرة الحصانية للمحرك على قوة شوط الانضغاط
ومدى قوتة للتغلب على الاحمال التى تتعرض لها السيارة
اثناء عملها
ويحدث التسريب نتيجة الاسباب الاتية
1-وجود بيضاوى بجدار الاسطوانة اوخدوش نتيجة الارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة او نتيجة الاحتكاك الدائم 
وهذا يؤدى الى تسريب الضغط الى اسفل من خلال هذة الخدوش او البيضاوى
2-تلف فى الشنابر او كسر مفاجىء بها او عدم ضبطها اثناء التركيب لان الشنبر لة علامة فى التركيب وغالبا تكون مكتوبة
على الشنبر لتحديد وضعة
لان الشنبر من خصائصة المرونة ولا يتحجر فى المجرة الخاصة بة
وهذا ايضا يؤدى الى تسرب شوط الانضغاط الى اسفل
3-تلف المكابس او وجود شرخ فى تاج المكبس
4-وجود قطع فى جوان وش السلندروخاصة با لجزء بين الاسطوانات
وهو لة شواهد عديدة غير تسريب الضغط 
منها على سبيل المثال
خلط الزيت ومياة التبريد
وتسريب الزيت خارج جدار المحرك
نقص دائم فى منسوب الزيت با لمحرك
خلل فى دورة التبريد و التزييت وارتفاع مستمر فى درجة الحرارة نتيجة هذا الخلل
5-وجود تسرب من الصمامات والتى غالبا ما يكون سببة الاتى
أ-أحتراق قواعد الصمامات مما يؤدى الى وجود زرات كربونية
صلبة تعوق غلق الصمام اثناء شوط الضغط
بمعنى عدم احكام الصمام على القاعدة الخاصة بة
ويلزم لة عمل رودية لتطبيع الصمام على القاعدة
ب-ضعف اوكسر الياى الخاص بغلق الصمام بعد زوال تاثير الكمامة فى حركة الفتح
ج-عدم ضبط خلوص الصمامات 
د-انحناء ساق الصمام
6-عدم احكام ربط شمعة الاشتعال
7-عدم احكام ربط مسامير وش السلندر
8-انحناء فى وش السلندر 
نلاحظ فيما سبق ان هذة الاسباب المزكورة كلها تؤدى الى تسريب شوط الانضغاط 
مما تعمل على فقد كبير فى قدرة المحرك 
وتقليل كفائتة
لان شوط الضغط المناسب يقابلة شوط قدرة مناسب
ويختلف شوط الضغط من سيارة الى آخرى حسب النوع
وطبقا لحجم الاسطوانة وسعتها
وموديل السيارة وسنوات تشغيلها
بمعنى مثلا سياره موديل 90 مر عليها فترة من الزمن وهى تعمل لاتقارن بسيارة اخرى تم تشغيلها 2009
حتى لو تساوت سعة الاسطوانات
فهناك فقد فى القدرة بسيط بسبب سنوات عملها
وكتالوج السيارة يبين كيفية قياس شوط الانضغاط 
لكل سيارة

 ولنا لقاء اخر ان شاء الله
 رفعت سلطان​


----------



## commander 15 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه معلومات شخص دارس وممارس
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## gamalamin20001 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة 
ولغير المصريين نقول أن كلمة "روديه" تعني عملية سحق وجه الصمام ليتم تطبيعه علي قاعدته ، "شنبر" تعني حلقات المكبس .


----------



## mady1984 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يااستاذ رفعت
ونتمني منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## samir23 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## سمير شربك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي رفعت 
وأعتقد أن الحل فرط المحرك وإجراء عمرة له


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ على هذه المعلوماااااااااااااات0000


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

